# Ran into these guys fishing yesterday...



## Zep (Jun 7, 2020)

My phone and lack of photography skills don't help the picture, but I like how well camouflaged these guys are against the rocks (especially the little guys).

Saw them yesterday while I was fishing in Idaho.

Zep


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

That's actually decent photography there. Looks like they're shedding their coats.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

elkunited said:


> That's actually decent photography there. Looks like they're shedding their coats.


+1


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

It took me a second to see the one that’s not in front of the bush! Cool pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Cool pics!


----------

